# How long after cramping started did you miscarry?



## angel2010

I just found out today that the baby died at 8+3. I am roughly 9+6 today. I had one bit of stretchy mucus this past Saturday with very light cramping Sat and Sunday. Cramping got a tiny bit worse Monday and Tuesday with two bits of spotting Tuesday. I a bleeding just a tiny bit more today and I would no longer call the cramping light (not severe, just not light). When do you think I will actually miscarry?


----------



## ColorMeFamous

It took me a week after intense cramping to miscarry... So sorry for your loss <3


----------



## pixster

Hi , first of all sorry for your loss. From everything I have read (all over the internet) it varies in each sad case. Me, I was supposed to be 11wks when I found out that I had mmc, it was 7wks. D&C booked in for the following week (would have been 12wks) I started cramping 4 days before the scheduled appt, very mild. The spotting stayed the same until saturday (2days to go) and then the cramps started to get very persistent and covered all my stomach- then within in an hour I was miscarrying, I believe they are like contractions - they cover the stomach for a minute and then stop then start again.
Hope you are ok, and it is all over peacefully and quickly for you x


----------



## nessaw

hi am so sorry for ur loss.i was diagnosed with a blighted ovum last fri.i started brown blood when i wiped on the sat and red on mon.still only red when i wipe but period pain like cramps today.i am going in for my second scan to confirm tom and then likely to take misoproxal to get things going.i hope that u get thro this quickly.x


----------



## angel2010

Thank you for all your kind words. I have been having moderate cramping since yesterday afternoon. I have started having red blood with clots a couple of hours ago. Did it happen on your pad or in the toilet? I am freaking out about flushing it or throwing it away. I don't know what I am expecting, but it is really weighing on my mind?


----------



## pixster

for me personally, it was in the toilet and I couldn't bear to look at all the clots I felt a first flood, ran to the toilet (I had a pad on as I was waiting for it) and then it carried on from there- I could feel the clots come out but my defense mechanism is to shut things out so I didn't check. From what I can tell from the doctor who saw me and treated me (I had some complications), she actually saw the pregnancy sac and had to remove that from me. Just try to stay as calm as possible, its a sad experience, drink fluids as you need to help replace what you are losing and if you feel ill then seek help. My dear o/h tidied the toilet up for me once I got up. 
The other not so pleasant thing is that unless you have had previous miscarriages and the doctors ask you, you don't need to keep hold of the clots and tissue. They just let you deal with it.


----------



## angel2010

pixster said:


> for me personally, it was in the toilet and I couldn't bear to look at all the clots I felt a first flood, ran to the toilet (I had a pad on as I was waiting for it) and then it carried on from there- I could feel the clots come out but my defense mechanism is to shut things out so I didn't check. From what I can tell from the doctor who saw me and treated me (I had some complications), she actually saw the pregnancy sac and had to remove that from me. Just try to stay as calm as possible, its a sad experience, drink fluids as you need to help replace what you are losing and if you feel ill then seek help. My dear o/h tidied the toilet up for me once I got up.
> The other not so pleasant thing is that unless you have had previous miscarriages and the doctors ask you, you don't need to keep hold of the clots and tissue. They just let you deal with it.

Thank you. I had a few tiny clots already and started crying looking at them on the tp. I know that it isn't alive anymore, but a silly part of me doesn't want it to leave.


----------



## Starry Night

I'm so sorry to hear about your loss. :cry:

I don't know how you're doing now but with my latest loss some of my clots got VERY big. When I actually lost the baby it was enough to fill both my hands cupped together. I also passed many, many fist-sized clots. This went one for about 5 hours. Most of my clots didn't come with any blood flow so that's why I didn't go to the ER though I did flood the toilet towards the end. That was very scary but then it tapered down quite quickly. Within a hour or so I was just spotting. 

This time around I thankfully didn't get any real cramps. With my first and second losses I would have compared the cramps to active labour of a full-term baby. So it can really vary. I hope yours stay moderate to light.
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Okay I am going to sound like a psychopath but after I would pass a huge clot I would stare at it a bit in the toilet and see if there was any baby. I literally would just sit there staring at the toilet, or at the clot in my tissue paper. Eventually I ended up passing my baby (I was about 6 weeks along!) I have pics if you would like to see so you know what you are looking for sort of. Yours will be bigger but it will look roughly the same from what I hear. My baby was still in tact in the amniotic sac.


----------



## amjon

Mine started out intense like I had in labor and lasted about an hour or two (same as my labor).


----------



## angel2010

ColorMeFamous said:


> Okay I am going to sound like a psychopath but after I would pass a huge clot I would stare at it a bit in the toilet and see if there was any baby. I literally would just sit there staring at the toilet, or at the clot in my tissue paper. Eventually I ended up passing my baby (I was about 6 weeks along!) I have pics if you would like to see so you know what you are looking for sort of. Yours will be bigger but it will look roughly the same from what I hear. My baby was still in tact in the amniotic sac.


Thank you for that information. I was actually doing the same. I finally passed it last night. 



amjon said:


> Mine started out intense like I had in labor and lasted about an hour or two (same as my labor).

I had cramping all day yesterday. It started intensifying around 7. About 9pm I went to take a bath hoping it might ease the pain. Almost immediately it got TONS worse. The pain was excruciating. I was moaning out loud and had tears from the pain. I felt the pressure and sat on the toilet. I kind of had to push it out. The pain eased practically right away. When I looked at it I could tell exactly what it was. I could even see the dark spot where the eye was. Soon after the pain started again. We went to the ER. There, they pulled the sac out of my cervix. I had an ultrasound that showed that everything was out. Except for blood of course. I feel relieved that it is over, yet still sad that it is gone. They gave me some Vicodin for the pain. We are waiting two cycles before ttc again.


----------



## ColorMeFamous

I am so sorry for your loss. I heard that it is best to wait three cycles after. I waited three months after and BAM! I got my BFP! Hope this helps!! :) I reaaly hope you get your BFP!


----------

